# Far account question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I have an account with a Dutch bank that up until last year was a joint account and I put it in the Fbar. For the last year was the account in my wife's name. She is Dutch but has a US social. Would I have to put it on this year's Fbar.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When did the account change to just her name? If it was during 2018 I suspect they would say you should report it. However, given that it is no longer a joint account, I'd just drop it from the FBAR list. They really don't follow up that closely on these things.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

We changed it in 2017 so it was for the whole year.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

berniej said:


> We changed it in 2017 so it was for the whole year.
> 
> Bernie


OK, so no need for you to report it for 2018! And she only needs to report it if she has a US tax filing obligation - i.e. citizenship or is still covered by a Green Card. Just having a US SSN doesn't carry the obligation to file.


----------

